# DIY: TSI Timing Chain Tensioner Replacement!



## GTR34 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Guys!

I'm GTR (or, John), I'm a new member of this forum. About 3 weeks ago I purchased my first GTI, a white 2009 MKV. I can definitely say I am immediately in love with this car.

I was initially thinking since I have the TSI I'd be fine - lifetime timing chains, revised PCV system, everything seemed alright. However, shortly after buying the car I learned about the dreaded TSI chain tensioner failure.

Since I had to get back to school soon, and I didn't have anyone around that could do the tensioner job, I started digging into info about the chain tensioner and how to replace it.

I had come across a few threads with mostly complete info, however as many of us now know, Photobucket did the DIY community a disservice with their new policy, and as a result I couldn't view photos of the procedure. After some frustration and limited understanding, I knuckled up and bought the Bentley manual since I figured I'd need it in the future more. Well, unfortunately, the timing chain service is "beyond the scope of this manual" - quote from within the manual. So I had some torque figures here, some partial diagrams there, some random forum advice everywhere, and that was that. So, in wanting to dispel some myths related to this job or simply make the procedure more clear, I wanted to provide you guys with a solid DIY with pictures so that you don't have to spend hours searching for very specific info!

I'm really hoping you guys like it, it will be my first post here and I'm simply trying to spread good info so that people who like to tinker, have some tools and care about their car can do a good job with good info! It took me some trial and error, I broke some plastic, bought some new stuff, and ultimately know a lot more about my car now!

*TSI Timing Chain Tensioner Replacement Procedure

*







*

by GTR34 - featuring Snowball the GTI

*
















Special thanks and credit - 

Erball, whose procedure I referenced closely and it helped quite a lot
Bentley Manual - torque values, exploded diagrams, etc.
ETKA VW - how I found replacement parts!
Deutsche Auto Parts - I used their TSI tensioner basic kit
ECS tuning - ordered bolts, etc.
and many other forum posts and random bits of info!

This job is fairly easy, just take your time and do a good job!

DISCLAIMER: Whatever you do to your vehicle is on your own account. I am simply providing useful information to perform a task. If you decide to do this to your car, it is at your own risk. Please wear gloves when dealing with oil and fluids, wear safety glasses and keep body parts away from the vehicle when lifting. I am not responsible for damage done to your car, as I have done this with no damage resulting.

*Tools you will need: (red indicates specific TSI tools)*

Engine Bridge 
Crank Counterhold tool T10355A 
Giant Carabiner 
Torque Wrench 1/2 in. drive and 1/4 in. Drive (range from 3 ft. lb. to 150 ft. lb.) 
Breaker Bar and Extension
1/2 to 1/4 Ratchet Set
Flathead Screwdriver 
Plastic Scraper 
5mm Pulley hold Pin (Get at a a hardware store)
Lower Timing Washer T10368 
Short 12mm triple square bit 
10mm open end wrench 
T20 & T30 torx bits
24 mm Deep Socket 
17mm socket 
10mm socket
socket extension set 
socket u-joint set 
New Timing Tensioner 
Timing Tensioner Cover 
Permatex Gasket Maker
New Crank Bolt
Engine Bracket Bolt N10701501
Engine Mount Bolt N10552402
2 Axle Stands 
Hockey Pucks 
Trolley Jack (larger jack preferred) 
Block of Wood for Jack

*The Procedure (PDF)*

If you follow the link, I've provided a PDF of the procedure so you can print it and take it outside with you! For some reason, I couldn't get my images to embed. If anyone has any advice, let me know and I'll post up the procedure on here as well, so it's in two locations.

Thanks very much and I hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## dummer (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the summary procedure


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey John .. welcome to the forum and kudos for pulling the tensioner diy together - yes, many people who are capable of doing it just dont have all of the information in one place - thats one helluva job, dude .. concerning this engine, check below for a few more areas that you should pay attention to and ensure that all is in good working order .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


get a proper carbon cleaning done (if you search for diy on here you'll see how the dealer should do it) - make sure they put it all back together properly!
check/replace intake manifold - specially the flap/actuator/arm - vw ext factory warranty 10yr/120k
check/replace all four injectors using new injector kits - vw ext factory warranty 10yr/120k
check/replace all four coils
replace all four plugs
check/replace pcv plate/diaphragm
check/replace diverter valve
check/replace rear main seal
check/replace water pump (leaking intake mani above causes pump/seal failure - telltale orange/pink leak down engine) - easier to r&r if intake mani is already off
check/clean throttle body - check TSB for wiring harness issue
check/replace hpfp/cam follower (cam follower is BIG problem with CBFA engines)
check/replace lpfp/sensor module - under rear seat in fuel tank - Sept. 2017 recall issued.
check/replace timing chain/tensioner - any rattling from pax side of engine at idle?
check/replace brake booster vacuum hose


----------



## miles00000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi GTR,

A brilliant effort.
Thanks heaps!!

Miles


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

GTR34 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm GTR (or, John), I'm a new member of this forum. About 3 weeks ago I purchased my first GTI, a white 2009 MKV. I can definitely say I am immediately in love with this car.
> 
> ...



Nice first t post and welcome to the forums.

The section you posted in is for FSI(timing belt engines) you need to post this Helpful DIY over here http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdis...and-TFSI-(EA888-Gen-1-and-Gen-2)-Engine-Forum they need it bad. Especially the PDF.


----------



## overbite (Nov 15, 2017)

awesome write-up I'm getting ready to do this on my gti. dumb question though, did you drain your oil? your write-up doesn't mention it and I saw a couple other diy posts somewhere and they were draining theirs. 👍🍺


----------



## GTR34 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply, no draining of oil is necessary!


----------



## silver06passat (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice write up. the PDF document is very well done!

jp


----------

